# New Holland Disc Mower



## Hosted (Oct 3, 2011)

Just received a used New Holland disc mower today. It is a 2005 616. I can say I'm not to impressed with the salesman I was dealing with. He said it was in perfect condition and only had about 500 acres on it. I asked him to check for slop in the hubs and go over a couple other things. I got the mower and the hubs have what I would consider some slop in them because when you hold one of them and the others turn just a little bit. I don't know if any of that is normal though. To top it off, 3 of the 6 skid plates are shot. Parts of the cutterbar still has the paint on it though. So I guess my question to you all is what are your thoughts on this and is there any way to tighen the hubs up without replacing them all? Just trying to figure out how much it is going to cost to get it to where I was told it was before I call and raise trouble.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like you just bought the "car from the little ole' lady down the street that only drove it to church on Sunday when the sun was shining."


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

My first thought was the salesman used to be the typical small-lot used car salesman, too.
Check with the shop, try to talk to one, or some, of their mechanics. And who-ever traded it in- and ask previous owner why it was traded & what he can tell ya about it.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I think that might be pretty normal movement. If the skid plates are shot it should havfe reqauired a whole lot more then 500 acres to do that unless they let it drag completely on the ground.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

well the farm is only 500 acres, so that is what it has on it, 3 times a year by 7 years...... or 10500 give or take a few......... who knows, there only numbers and you can make them say anything you want.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

What you describe sounds like the normal play that is in the cutterbar. It is different than a gear on gear cutterbar where there is little play.

The skid shoe problem is caused by not having the machine setup right on the tractor. When not set up properly the floatation spring does no good since it is not tensioned. If you have an operators manual it will tell you how to set it up. Be sure to install the jack stand pin in the rod that screws into the floatation spring once the machine is mounted on the tractor. Quite a few people forget to install the pin. If the pin is not installed there is no floatation assist from the spring.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Mark 10 hit the nail on the head. I own a 617,keep a close eye on the main bolts that hold the gearbox to the cutterbar I finally just took them out and put loctite on them.


----------



## Hosted (Oct 3, 2011)

That is good to hear about the play. After really looking it over you guys were exactly right. I got some new skid shoes for it. The three inner shoes look almost as good as the new ones and the 3 outer ones are shot. It looks like it mowed its whole life dragging on the ground. Replaced the worn skid shoes and will be going through the manual tomorrow to figure out the setup. Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## shahanb50 (11 mo ago)

Cannot get pin out to remove hyd cylinder on 617 New Holland disc mower any ideas


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Grind the weld where the pin is joined to the mounting tab and remove the tab. The back bearing the pin goes into is retained in the housing by a snap ring. Remove the snap ring. 

The large spring will need to be removed. The lower spring mount is retained by a snap ring. Remove the snap ring and slide the spring off the lower pin. The spring rod can now be slid out of top pivot housing. 

With the spring removed the pin, holding the top end of the cylinder, and housing can be slid out the back.

The pin must be freed from the rear housing which will probably require heat. Even though there is a grease fishing at the rear housing frame the pin does not get any grease. I drill a small hole in the pivot so grease can reach the pin. Once everything is free, install the rear housing with the snap ring. Install the cylinder and spacers with the pin. Put the tab over the pin and weld the tab to the pin.

If you have ever broken the threaded rod at the base of the spring, the cause is the pin being stuck in the rear housing. The rear housing must pivot freely on the pin, if not the spring will bow as the cutter bar moves up and down eventually breaking the threaded rod.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Mike - you're awesome! And such a valuable asset to this forum.


----------



## shahanb50 (11 mo ago)

Thanks--- I've done most except grind off the tab figured the pivot on the spring was the problem but couldn't get it to turn loose I'll try ur way thanks again


----------

